# thanks, thank you - response/reply



## awanzi

I'd like to know what you say when somebody says "Thanks" or "Thank you" in your language.

In Italy we say: "Prego", "Non c'è di che", "Di niente", "Di nulla", "Di che?".

And you?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian, there are a number of choices, but I think *bare hyggelig* ("just nice") perhaps is the most usual.


----------



## moonshine

In the Philippines, we say "walang anuman"


----------



## zazap

Spanish: de nada, no hay de que,


----------



## Freston

In Dutch we say: 'Graag gedaan', meaning 'I was pleased to do it'
Or: 'Alsjeblieft', meaning 'If it pleases you'


----------



## Vagabond

*Greek:* παρακαλώ (parakalo). Means "you're welcome" in reply to "thank you". 

It also means "please" (when requesting something: _be quiet, please = ησυχία, παρακαλώ_).

And, it also means beg or ask for: _
-I beg of you, don't kill me = σε παρακαλώ, μη με σκοτώσεις
-Pray tell, [...] = πες, σε παρακαλώ, [...]_

If I am not terribly mistaken, it is somewhat similar with Italian and _prego_..?

That is the most standard reply to "thanks". However:

Another casual way to reply to "thanks", is _τίποτα _or _δεν κάνει τίποτα _(tipota / den kanei tipota). That literally means "nothing" and "it does nothing" and it is an influence from Romance languages (de rien/ ca ne fait rien, de nada, di niente etc).

And two more yet (they keep coming to me as I type ), are _ούτε λόγος _(oute logos) or _μην το συζητάς_ (min to sizitas) = roughly: don't mention it.


----------



## Ptak

Russian:
пожалуйста (=prego)
не за что (=di niente)
на здоровье (~it's for yours health)


----------



## lazarus1907

zazap said:


> Spanish: de nada, no hay de qu*é*


It doesn't have the same meaning without the stress mark!

de nada = of nothing (literally. Same in French)
no hay de qué = there isn't of what (literally)


----------



## elroy

Arabic: عفوًا (_`afwan_).

There are other possibilities, but that one is the most common.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

*De nada
Não tem de quê
Não tem/tens nada que agradecer. (more formal / more informal)
*
French:

*De rien
Il n'y a pas de quoi*


----------



## Henryk

German:

Gern geschehen.
Kein Problem.
Nichts zu danken.


----------



## elroy

Henryk said:


> German:
> 
> Gern geschehen.
> Kein Problem.
> Nichts zu danken.


 Henryk, you missed the most famous and most basic one:

*Bitte! *

Also: 

_Bitte schön._
_Bitte sehr._

_Keine Ursache._


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:*

_Koi baat nahii_ (literally "no talk". The idea is "no need to talk" i.e. say thanks I suppose)
This phrase has other uses too, but I won't bother mentioning them here.

*Gujarati:*

_Kai vaando naee_ (lit. "no trouble")
_Kai naee_ (lit. "nothing")


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese*: Không có chi*


----------



## Pando

*Finnish:*

_Ole hyvä _(=lit. _be good, _translation; _you're welcome_)_
Mitä pienestä _(=lit. _For what little, _translation; _don't mention it_. Informal)
_Kiitos itsellesi _(=lit. _thanks to you, _translation; _No, thank YOU_)


*Swedish:*

_Var så god _(=lit. _be so good, _translation; _you're welcome_)
_Det var så lite (så) _(=lit. _it was so little, _translation; _it's nothing_)
_För all del _(=lit. _for all parts (?), _translation; _you're welcome_)
_Tack själv _(=lit. _thanks yourself, _translation; _No, thank YOU_)


Also in both languages, variations of _it's nothing _are quite common in speach.


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese:不用谢(bú yòng xiè)


----------



## Paso

En espanol tambien: A la orden o, con mucho gusto.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian:

Szívesen (= gladly)
Nincs mit (= de rien. de nada, di niente)
Nincs baj (= there's no problem)


----------



## Ilmo

Pando said:


> *Finnish:*
> 
> _Kitos itsellesi _(=lit. _thanks to you, _translation; _No, thank YOU_)
> *Kiitos* (the second "i" is missing)


 
Maybe the most typical Finnish answer is *Ei kestä! *(=It isn't worth of it, or literally "It doesn't bear")
Another one is *Kiitos kiittämästä!* (=Thanks for thanking!)


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

Cu plăcere!
Pentru nimic.
Nu face nimic.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*

Bir şey değil.
Rica ederim.
Önemli değil.
Sorun değil.
Problem değil.


----------



## Thomas1

Ptak said:


> Russian:
> пожалуйста (=prego)
> не за что (=di niente)
> на здоровье (~it's for yours health)


In Polish we have almost the same responses:
proszę (bardzo)
nie ma za co
na zdrowie (although this one is most likely to be used when someone thanks for the food after they have finished eating)
nie ma problemu
no problem

Tom


----------



## MingRaymond

gao_yixing said:


> Chinese:不用谢(bú yòng xiè)


 
Literally means 'no thanks.' And in Cantonese, we say 唔使客氣(m4 sai2 hak3 hei3) which means 'no need to be so polite'.


----------



## akéfa

*Flemish*

_'t Is niks hoor._ (informal)
_Graag gedaan._
_Kleine moeite._

You can add the word '_hoor_' behind the last two expressions as well if you want to sound a bit more 'natural', eg. '_Het was maar een kleine moeite hoor._'

I should add that many people say something like 'ze' or 'zenne' instead of 'hoor'. Which they use may depend on the speaker's dialect but it's commonly heard in Flanders. In my opinion, it's better to avoid using it though, especially in more formal conversations.


----------



## Marga H

Thomas1 said:


> In Polish we have almost the same responses:
> proszę (bardzo)
> nie ma za co
> na zdrowie (although this one is most likely to be used when someone thanks for the food after they have finished eating)
> nie ma problemu
> no problem
> 
> Tom


also: Cała przyjemność po mojej stronie. = It is all my pleasure.


----------



## SonicChao

Esperanto:

Nedankinde.


----------



## Lugubert

Yet another one in Swedish: _Ingen orsak_. 'No reason (for thanking)'
Won't 别客气 biè kèqi or 不客气 bù kèqi ~'no need to be (exceedingly) polite', or 没问题 méi wèntí 'no problem' do in Chinese?


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

Nema na čemu (i drugi put).
Molim (i drugi put).


----------



## Pando

Ilmo said:


> Maybe the most typical Finnish answer is *Ei kestä! *(=It isn't worth of it, or literally "It doesn't bear")
> Another one is *Kiitos kiittämästä!* (=Thanks for thanking!)


Kiitos for correcting and completing!


----------



## CyberSetan

Malay language :

Thanks = Terima kasih

and the reply to that is :

Your welcome = Sama-sama


----------



## JanWillem

An addition to the Dutch:
"niks te danken", like the German 'nichts zu danken' that Henryk wrote.


----------



## myllian

in Luxembourg we say:
gaer geschitt
kee problem
ass naischt (informal)


----------



## Lugubert

JanWillem said:


> An addition to the Dutch:
> "niks te danken", like the German 'nichts zu danken' that Henryk wrote.


I think "niets te danken" outnumbers "niks te danken", and "niets..." is the one I find in dictionaries.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Prašau
or
Nėra už ką (= no hay de qué, de nada)


----------



## Jeedade

awanzi said:


> In Italy we say: "Prego", "Non c'è di che", "Di niente", "Di nulla", "Di che?".


Also "figurati" or "si figuri" (formal form)
[edit] There is also "ci mancherebbe"


----------



## Jeedade

Lugubert said:


> I think "niets te danken" outnumbers "niks te danken", and "niets..." is the one I find in dictionaries.


"niks" is colloquial / slang for "niets". In German there's the similar "nix" for "nichts".


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Farsi
Qablishe ne ist.


----------



## awanzi

Thank you all!!! 
(And now I know how all of you will answer...)

Keep on writing, please!


----------



## coconutpalm

Lugubert said:


> Yet another one in Swedish: _Ingen orsak_. 'No reason (for thanking)'
> Won't 别客气 biè kèqi or 不客气 bù kèqi ~'no need to be (exceedingly) polite', or 没问题 méi wèntí 'no problem' do in Chinese?


 
不客气is all right. 没关系will do too, although it's supposed to answer "I'm sorry". Weird, but we do use it this way.
没问题is used if you are asked to help and you say "no problem"!
别客气is used when the other side is over-polite, like repeating his/her thanks too many times, and you say this to prevent more "thanks".


----------



## je2ks2

In Korean
감사합니다
Kam sa hap ni da


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Iranian Persian:
1. Khaahesh mikonam (also apparently used to mean "I insist.")
2.  Hatman= "of course" could also be used, but the first one's FAR more common, by leaps and strides.

By the way, "por nada" is another way to say "you're welcome" in Spanish.  Rough translation: "for nothing"


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:
Thanks: tänan
Answer to thanks: pole tänu väärt


----------



## MarX

Hi!

In Indonesian we say:
*Sama-sama* (=same-same)
or
*Kembali* (=back)

Salam,


MarX


----------



## bb3ca201

'Se do bheatha (familiar)

'Se ur beatha (polite singular, or regula plural)


----------



## mataripis

De pa Dumaget: _Eyen te anoman    *Tagalog: Walang anuman      both mean= It's Ok/fine_


----------



## sound shift

There are two related questions here: When we say something in response to "Thanks" and what we say.

If I say "Thanks" to a friend or relative here in England over something relatively trivial, I don't expect a response, and I don't usually get one. Likewise, if a friend or relative thanks me for something minor, I don't say anything. I don't think I am unusual in this. One of my relatives responds with "You're welcome" every time I say "Thanks", even when I thank her for something minor such as the loan of a pen. I am not used to such formality.


----------



## Fericire

Outsider said:


> Portuguese:
> 
> *De nada
> Não tem de quê
> Não tem/tens nada que agradecer. (more formal / more informal)
> *
> French:
> 
> *De rien
> Il n'y a pas de quoi*



Around here people use more often the verb «haver» instead of «ter».
«Não há de quê!»

Theres also:
«Não foi nada»;
«Disponha»;
«Não seja por isso».


----------



## jimmy16

Urdu from Pakistan
The word 'Shukriya' use for thanks in Urdu


----------



## A.O.T.

*Ukrainian:

*Будь ласка. (You're welcome.)
Нема за що. (Don't mention it.)


----------



## nooij

Freston said:


> In Dutch we say: 'Graag gedaan', meaning 'I was pleased to do it'
> Or: 'Alsjeblieft', meaning 'If it pleases you'



Also possible is "_Geen probleem_" (_no problem_). Also, the literal translation of _"graag gedaan" _is _"gladly done"_, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## OneStroke

MingRaymond said:


> Literally means 'no thanks.' And in Cantonese, we say 唔使客氣(m4 sai2 hak3 hei3) which means 'no need to be so polite'.



or 唔使唔該 (m4 sai2 m4 goi1), 'no need to say thanks' (for favours only)


----------



## bb3ca201

nooij said:


> Also possible is "_Geen probleem_" (_no problem_). Also, the literal translation of _"graag gedaan" _is _"gladly done"_, in case anyone is wondering.



I hear that all the time in Dutch interviews...it's cool


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
bevakasha - בבקשה youre welcome
al lo davar - על לא דבר for nothing[=no trouble], meaning I dont expect anything in return
ein bead ma - אין בעד מה for nothing[=no trouble], meaning no need to thank
besimkha - בשמחה gladly.

good day


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

«Παρακαλώ» [paraka'lo], which is an ancient verb «παρακαλέω/παρακαλῶ» părăkă'lĕō [uncontracted]/părăkă'lō [contracted] --> _to summon, exhort, encourage, invite, beseech, entreat_; in MG «παρακαλώ» [paraka'lo] --> a)_ v. to implore_, also, _a polite addition to requests, commands (i.e. please)_, b) _an interjection to acknowledge thanks_  
or,
«Τίποτα» ['tipota] (adv.), which is an ancient expression «τὶ ποτε» 'tĭ pŏtĕ --> used as intensifier in questions: «τὶ ποτε;» --> _what in the world?_, «τὶ ποτ᾽ ἐστὶ;» --> _what can it possibly be?_, turned into an adverb in Byzantine times, at first as «τίποτε» ['tipote], in MG as «τίποτα» ['tipota] --> _nothing_


----------



## mataripis

In old Tagalog folks i heard these expressions; 1.) Walang anuman. (it is normal for me)    2.)  Isang kagalakan ito sa akin.( it is my pleasure)    3.) kaluguran kong makabuti sa iyo.( it is my good intention for you)


----------



## tFighterPilot

arielipi said:


> Hebrew:
> bevakasha - בבקשה youre welcome
> al lo davar - על לא דבר for nothing[=no trouble], meaning I dont expect anything in return
> ein bead ma - אין בעד מה for nothing[=no trouble], meaning no need to thank
> besimkha - בשמחה gladly.
> 
> good day


I'd also add the more colloquial
bekeif - בכיף literally "With fun"


----------



## Grefsen

Lugubert said:


> Yet another one in Swedish: _Ingen orsak_. 'No reason (for thanking)'


*Ingen årsak *is the Norwegian equivalent of _ingen orsak.  _A couple of other ways that Norwegians respond to "thanks" in a very humble way are *"det skulle bare mangle"* (you're welcome/you don't need to thank me) and *"ikke noe å takke for"* (nothing to thank for).


----------



## lauraDS1995

Lugubert said:


> I think "niets te danken" outnumbers "niks te danken", and "niets..." is the one I find in dictionaries.



In my region, we say: 't Is niks/niets  or: Gèrn gedoan! 
Oh, how I love my dialect!


----------



## ahmedcowon

elroy said:


> Arabic: عفوًا (_`afwan_).
> 
> There are other possibilities, but that one is the most common.



Other common possibilities:

العفو (al 'afw) = forgiveness
لا شكر على واجب (la shukr 'ala wajib) = no thanks for duty


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

In Welsh it's *Croeso* (lit. Welcome).


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> In Norwegian, there are a number of choices, but I think *bare hyggelig* ("just nice") perhaps is the most usual.


I agree that *bare hyggelig *is the most common Norwegian response to "thanks." However, I thought I would also mention that if someone is in the process of giving you a gift and you thank them for it, a common polite response would be *vær så god.*


----------



## L'irlandais

In Alsace they say "Service", meaning "Avec plaisir"
I'm surprised nobody mentioned the English response to "Thanks" being "Don't mention it."


----------



## Grefsen

L'irlandais said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned the English response to "Thanks" being "Don't mention it."


Yes, I agree. 

One response to "Thanks" that I hear in the U.S. much more often than I'd like to is "No problem."  It's especially annoying to me when I'm eating out and each time I thank a waiter or waitress they constantly reply with "No problem."


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian:
Дякую!  будь ласка, нема за що, на здоров'я.


----------



## Tosze

1st post! Hello everyone 

Norwegian: Bare hyggelig! 
Estonian: Palun!


----------



## Grefsen

Tosze said:


> 1st post! Hello everyone


Hei *Tosze* og velkommen til Wordreference!  



Tosze said:


> Norwegian: Bare hyggelig!


Yes, I agree that the most commonly used response by Norwegians when replying to (thanks) is *bare hyggelig*. :y:


----------



## Sempervirens

awanzi said:


> I'd like to know what you say when somebody says "Thanks" or "Thank you" in your language.
> 
> In Italy we say: "Prego", "Non c'è di che", "Di niente", "Di nulla", "Di che?".
> 
> And you?



Ciao!  Noi in Toscana diciamo anche _Figurati!_


----------



## Grefsen

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao!  Noi in Toscana diciamo anche _Figurati!_


I lived with a family twice in* Toscana* and don't recall ever hearing *Figurati *used as a reply to _*Grazie*.  _Could you please give an example of when you would use *Figurati *instead of *Prego *or the other possible responses listed by *awanzi*?

Grazie!


----------



## Sempervirens

Grefsen said:


> I lived with a family twice in* Toscana* and don't recall ever hearing *Figurati *used as a reply to _*Grazie*.  _Could you please give an example of when you would use *Figurati *instead of *Prego *or the other possible responses listed by *awanzi*?
> 
> Grazie!



Faccio prima  a passarti questi collegamenti.  Buona lettura!
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=141100&highlight=figurati
http://www.wordreference.com/iten/figurati 
http://www.wordreference.com/enit/you are welcome

E visto che ci sono, rispondo al tuo grazie con un _Ci mancherebbe!  ( Anche questo uso di Ci mancherebbe!  è reperibile su W.R ).
_
Saluti


----------



## Thunderstriker

I was looking around here but there's no Japanese? I am not a native Japanese speaker, but in Japan, you'll reply: どういたしまして (douitashimashite). It means you're welcome; don't mention it.

Also here in Brazil, you'll hear não foi nada; sem problemas. It's nothing, no problem.


----------



## Sempervirens

Thunderstriker said:


> I was looking around here but there's no Japanese? I am not a native Japanese speaker, but in Japan, you'll reply: どういたしまして (douitashimashite). It means you're welcome; don't mention it.
> 
> Also here in Brazil, you'll hear não foi nada; sem problemas. It's nothing, no problem.



とんでもありません potrebbe essere un'alternativa a  どういたしまして.  Dipende dalla situazione, ovviamente!


----------



## vince

Quebec French: Bienvenue


----------



## Geo.

L'irlandais said:


> In Alsace they say "Service", meaning "Avec plaisir"
> I'm surprised nobody mentioned the English response to "Thanks" being "Don't mention it."





Grefsen said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> One response to "Thanks" that I hear in the U.S. much more often than I'd like to is "No problem."  It's especially annoying to me when I'm eating out and each time I thank a waiter or waitress they constantly reply with "No problem."



In the USA and Canada ‘You're welcome’ continues to be standard; however, it wasn't used in the UK when I was still young, just after W.W. II; in fact, it would have sounded cryptic, meaning ‘I'm welcome to what?’, because at that time, in Britain, it only had the sense of ‘You're welcome to use my car.’ or ‘You're welcome to stay at the weekend’, etc.  In the UK we would respond to ‘Thank you’ with ‘Not at all’ or ‘My pleasure’. To-day however, with American films, and television, ‘You're welcome’ to a ‘Thank you’ is becoming much more widely known in this sense in the UK. (And though I can't see anyone taking issue with ‘Don't mention it.’, I think ‘No problem.’ would still be looked upon by some as impertinent in Britain).


----------



## Geo.

vince said:


> Quebec French: Bienvenue



That's a rather strong Amer-Canadian English influence! (Myself, I could only say something like « Bienvenu chez nous! », but in response to « Merci » / « Merci beaucoup! » / « Merci bien! », etc. I would say « (Il n'y à) pas de quoi! », « C'est moi qui vous remercie! » (in a very formal context,) or « De rien! » ... but « (Soyez le) bienvenu! », I'd not use that one in this context, but then I'm not French-Canadian.


----------



## Geo.

In Italian spoken in Switzerland and the far north west, I have heard «Grazie!», then in response «'Stato servito!». I think it's a contraction used reflexively, which means something like ‘I live to serve’, or ‘My purpose is to serve’.  (Or literally ‘It was I who was served’). In the 1950s it seemed something only older people said even then.  I'm writing it phonetically; if written differently, it might be clearer to make out.


----------



## service1077

Also 'You are welcome'


----------



## Geo.

Geo. said:


> *In the USA and Canada ‘You're welcome’ continues to be standard*; however, it wasn't used in the UK when I was still young, just after W.W. II; in fact, it would have sounded cryptic, meaning ‘I'm welcome to what?’, because at that time, in Britain, it only had the sense of ‘You're welcome to use my car.’ or ‘You're welcome to stay at the weekend’, etc.  In the UK we would respond to ‘Thank you’ with ‘Not at all’ or ‘My pleasure’. *To-day however, with American films, and television, ‘You're welcome’ to a ‘Thank you’ is becoming much more widely known in this sense in the UK. *(And though I can't see anyone taking issue with ‘Don't mention it.’, I think ‘No problem.’ would still be looked upon by some as impertinent in Britain).





service1077 said:


> Also 'You are welcome'



Already had that one covered, service1077  ... as I explained, though its use is growing throughout the English-speaking world, even if understood, _its use is still not ubiquitous_.


----------

